# Gamer pc Anforderung, ist sie gut?



## lorenz12345 (7. Februar 2014)

Ich habe eine PC  Zusammenstellung bekommen und ich wollte Fragen ob sie für skyrim auf höchster Grafik reicht und natürlich ob sie gut ist.  (Leider ich habe keine Ahnung von PCs)

  Hier Skyrim Systemanforderung:
Systemanforderungen | Skyrim.de: The Elder Scrolls V



Hier die Zusammenstellung vom PC:
  S1155 Asus B75M-PLUS B75 MATX                                                                                                                                                      66,00 euro
  Intel Core i5-3330 S1155 BOX                                                                                                                                                                        179,00 euro
  DDR3-RAM Corsair 4GB PC1333 CL9.0 Corsair       (dieses Produkt 2x)                                                      78,00 euro
  DVD-RW Samsung SATA SH-224DB 24x24x/DL 8x  8x/RAM schwarz intern                                    24,00 euro
  SATA  500GB Toshiba DT01ACA050 7200rpm 32MB                                                                                                           53,95 euro
  Geforce GTX760 SC ACX Cooler 2GB EVGA PCI-E 2xDVI HDMI DP                                                         256,00 euro
  Corsair CX750 Netzteil 750W                                                                                                                                                                              89,00 euro
  Midi-Tower CoolerMaster Elite 342 M-ATX ohne Netzteil                                   38,00 euro

                                                                                                                        Gesamtpreis:     783,95


----------



## Enisra (8. Februar 2014)

ähm
Der Rechner taugt überhaupt nichts, der ist ja viel zu *teuer*!

Angefangen von der CPU, mal abgesehen davon dass das die Last-Gen ist, aber 180€? Dafür? Das ist so gut 30€ über dem Regulären Preis!
Also da biste mit einem Aktuellem i5 4670 wesen besser beraten, dazu ein H87-Board welche auch beide grade mal so je 5€ teurer sind, aber wesentlich mehr Leistung haben. Auch den RAM kann man vergessen, so sollten 2 4GB 1600 Riegel rein, aber die kosten auch wieder grade mal so um die 85€.
Auch macht es nicht wirklich Sinn eine 500GB Platte zu nehmen wenn eine Terabyteplatte grade einmal 5€ mehr kostet
Und naja, das Netzteil ist ganz ok, wenn man einen Atomreaktor betreiben will, ansonsten ist das Teil KRASS überdimensioniert, da reicht eines mit der Hälfte der Leistung.
Die Grafikkarte ist zwar Okay, aber mit einer ATI Radeon 280X ist man wesentlich besser beraten, die kostet das gleich, ist aber schneller

Also ich würde da auch den Laden vergessen wo das zusammengestellt hat, eher würde ich da bei hardwareversand, alternate oder caseking schauen


----------



## lorenz12345 (8. Februar 2014)

[FONT=&quot]Ok danke,
Wenn jemand noch ne andere Meinung oder eine Zusammenstellung hat bitte runter schreiben.   [/FONT]


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2014)

Guck mal im Anhang das Bild - den PC hab ich kürzlich schon für andere als Vorschlag zusammengestellt, bei hardwareversand.de   hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC - der kostet dich ca 670€ und ist stärker als der, den Du gepostet hast: die CPU ist deutlich stärker und ihren Preis auch wert, 8GB RAM statt 4GB. 1000GB Festplatte, die Grafikkarte ist gleichstark wie die Nvidia GTX 760, aber ca 40-50€ günstiger als die BILLIGSTE GTX 760.

 Wenn Du wiederum eine AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 nimmst, wird der PC nochmal ca 25% schneller für Spiele - die Karten kosten bei den gängigen OnlineShops ca 240-290€, also 80-120€ mehr als eine R9 270X - d.h. da wärst Du in der Summe dann bei ca 800€

 Bei der CPU könnte man auch statt des 4570 einen Xeon E3-1230 v3 nehmen, der ist 40€ teurer, ist aber effektiv wie eine CPU mit 8 Kernen - das KÖNNTE später ein Vorteil werden, weil die neuen Spielekonsolen auch 8Kern-CPUs haben und Spiele künftig evlt daraufhin optimiert werden.

 Ansonsten ist das wichtigste: i5-4570 oder der Xeon, 8GB DDR3-1600 RAM 1,5 Volt und die AMD R9 270X oder eben eine der beiden noch stärkeren Karten. Beim Rest kann man auch zu anderen "Modellen" greifen: es gibt viele Boards für Sockel 1150 zwischen 50 und 80 Euro, beim RAM ist wie gesagt nur der Takt und 1,5V wichtig, Gehäuse ist Geschmacksache, so 40-60€ sollte man ausgeben, Netzteil sollte auch ca 45-50€ kosten oder mehr (Markenmodell ab 450-500W), Festplatte 1000GB 7200 U/Min, der Rest ist egal...  CPU-Kühler ab ca 15€


----------



## lorenz12345 (8. Februar 2014)

*Muss ich dafür noch soundkarte und Netzwerkkarte dazu kaufen?*


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2014)

Nein, jedes moderne Mainboard hat Sound und gbit-LAN


----------



## Enisra (8. Februar 2014)

lorenz12345 schrieb:


> *Muss ich dafür noch soundkarte und Netzwerkkarte dazu kaufen?*


 
Netzwerkkarten sind bis auf Spezialkarten seit 10 Jahren ausgestorben weil jedes Mainboard heute Netzwerkchip mitbringt
Bei Soundkarten kommt es auf die Boxen an, wenn das nur so 30€ Brüllwürfel sind kann man sich das schenken weil man dann eh keinen Unterschied raushören kann


----------



## lorenz12345 (8. Februar 2014)

Ok Danke das wärst dann, sie haben mir sehr geholfen und wahrscheinlich nehme ich mir diese Zusammenstellung.


----------



## lorenz12345 (8. Februar 2014)

Ich hätte noch ne Frage kann man mit dem PCs Battlefield 4 spielen und auf welcher grafik ?
    Und ohne zusätzliche Komponenten die sie mir oben beschrieben haben, (wie die Grafikkarte und dem CPU Kühler.)


Hier Systemanforderung: 

Technik-Check: Battlefield 4 im Technik-Check - Systemanforderungen und Grafikvergleich - GameStar.de


----------



## Miro1989 (8. Februar 2014)

Du hast deine Frage eigentlich mit diesen Link schon selbst beantwortet  
Schau doch mal ins Inhaltsverzeichnis auf der Seite und unten auf Seite 4 klicken dort kannst du gucken ob es reicht.


----------



## lorenz12345 (8. Februar 2014)

OK danke. (man kann mit der grafikkarte BF4 spielen)


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2014)

lorenz12345 schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ne Frage kann man mit dem PCs Battlefield 4 spielen und auf welcher grafik ?
> Und ohne zusätzliche Komponenten die sie mir oben beschrieben haben, (wie die Grafikkarte und dem CPU Kühler.)
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Von welchem PC redest Du jetzt? Der aus Deinem Startposting? Ja, es GEHT ganz gut, aber für das Geld ginge es halt viel besser.


----------



## lorenz12345 (9. Februar 2014)

Danke hat sich schon erledigt.


----------



## lorenz12345 (9. Februar 2014)

_*ZITAT:*_

Guck mal im Anhang das Bild - den PC hab ich kürzlich schon für andere als Vorschlag zusammengestellt, bei hardwareversand.de   hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC  - der kostet dich ca 670€ und ist stärker als der, den Du gepostet  hast: die CPU ist deutlich stärker und ihren Preis auch wert, 8GB RAM  statt 4GB. 1000GB Festplatte, die Grafikkarte ist gleichstark wie die  Nvidia GTX 760, aber ca 40-50€ günstiger als die BILLIGSTE GTX 760.

 Wenn Du wiederum eine AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 nimmst, wird der  PC nochmal ca 25% schneller für Spiele - die Karten kosten bei den  gängigen OnlineShops ca 240-290€, also 80-120€ mehr als eine R9 270X -  d.h. da wärst Du in der Summe dann bei ca 800€





_*
Frage:*_

  Also bei der AMD R9 280X braucht mann 750W aber sie haben mir ein Watt Teil von 550w gegeben das passt doch nicht ?

Hier noch mall die AMD R9 280X:
hardwareversand.de - Startseite


  Hier noch mall das Watt teil:
Corsair VS Serie VS550, Non-Modular, 80+


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2014)

Das mit den 750W ist Unsinn - die Hersteller übertreiben da aber gerne, damit auch ein ganz billiges Netzteil reicht. Denn ein sehr billiges "noname", das angeblich zB 700W hat, ist oft nicht besser als ein ordentliches Markennetzteil mit 450W. Die Hersteller sichern sich mit der übertriebenen Watt-Angabe halt: wenn die sagen würden "ein gutes mit 500W reicht", dann müssten die riesige Listen erstellen, damit man weiß, welches Modell reicht. Wenn die einfach sagen "650W", dann ist klar, dass selbst ein ganz schlechtes das schafft, weil selbst die miesen "650W"-Modelle ca 350W schaffen, was für einen modernen PC maximal nötig wäre


----------



## lorenz12345 (9. Februar 2014)

OK danke schön ich hatte schon angst weil mein Budget nicht reichen würde.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2014)

Es KÖNNTE bei hardwareversand.de allerdings passieren, dass Du da ein Netzteil mit mind 600W nehmen musst - manchmal ist das bei deren Konfigurator so, manchmal nicht, keine Ahnung warum. Aber in dem Fall nimmst Du dann halt ein nicht superbilliges, aber auch kein teures, zB gibt es durchaus ordentliche Modelle mit 600W, die nur 50€ kosten


----------



## lorenz12345 (9. Februar 2014)

Dieses müsste doch funktionieren:
Corsair VS Serie VS550, Non-Modular, 80+


Oder dieses:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/74421/Corsair+CX+Series+Modular+CX600M,+600W.article

 Und dann noch ne frage woran erkenne ich es wen es nicht funktioniert!


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2014)

"Erkennen" kann man das nicht - Markenmodelle kosten halt für 450-600W ca 45-50€ oder mehr. Die oben genannten sind beide gut genug.

 Das wichtig ist: die sollten mindestens zwei Stecker für PCIe 6/8 Pin haben, manchmal steht da auch "6+2 Pin", ist das gleiche.


----------



## lorenz12345 (10. Februar 2014)

Ich habe das nicht gefunden zwei Stecker für PCIe 6/8 vielleicht könnten sie mir sagen ob der gehen würde:

1.Hier der Link: Corsair VS Serie V650, Non-Modular, 80+

2.Oder denn hier: http://www.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/74421/Corsair+CX+Series+Modular+CX600M,+600W.article


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2014)

Bei dem zweiten steht es klar drin ,da bist Du auf der sicheren Seite: "2 x 8-poliger PCI Express-Stromanschluss mit abnehmbarem 2-poligem Abschnitt"


----------



## lorenz12345 (10. Februar 2014)

Ok danke ich poste mall die Zusammenstellung die ich gerade so habe:
(Ich hoffe die passt so)



[FONT=&quot]Intel Core i5-4570 3,2 GHZ Tray, 6MB Cache, LGA 1150, VGA[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

   [/FONT]​ 




[FONT=&quot]ASRock H87 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

   [/FONT]​ 



[FONT=&quot]8GB-Kit G.Skill PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

   [/FONT]​ 





[FONT=&quot]Corsair Carbide Series 200R, ATX,   ohne Netzteil[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

   [/FONT]​ 



Sapphire R9 280X OC Lite Retail,   AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5










Corsair CX Series Modular CX600M,   600W
[FONT=&quot]

   [/FONT]​ 




[FONT=&quot]WD Blue 1TB 6Gb's[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

   [/FONT]​ 




[FONT=&quot]XILENCE CPU-Kühler M302, 92mm   Lüfter, 2 HP[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

   [/FONT]​ 




[FONT=&quot]LG GH24NS bare schwarz[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

   [/FONT]​ 








  Bildschirm habe ich zwei aber ich brauch nur einen und da wollte ich fragen welcher besser wäre.



1.BenQ GL2450HM 61 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


2.Acer G246HLBbid 61 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör





Alles zusammen liegt der Preis ca. 928 Euro. (Nur mit einem Monitor.)


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. Februar 2014)

Zusammenstellung passt.

Hast du die Monitore beide zuhause? Oder sind das zwei "kandidaten?" Im ersten da könntest du einfach testen, welcher das Bild liefert und die Eigenschaften bringt, die dir besser gefallen.


----------



## lorenz12345 (10. Februar 2014)

Nein die muss ich noch beide Kaufen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich nehmen sich die Gängen 24" Monitore nicht viel, vor allem preislich so ähnliche. Die Werte sind eh im Labor ermittelt, können also in der Realität abweichen. Was mich irritiert ist das so unterschiedliche kontrastverhältnis. Ansonsten vll mal durch die Eigenschaften klicken, ob der eine eine Funktion bietet, die du gerne hättest? Vll verdtellbarkeit, Lieferumfang...


----------



## lorenz12345 (10. Februar 2014)

Ich weis auch nicht 100 Prozentig welcher der bessere ist.
Aber der erste spricht mich mehr an.
(.BenQ GL2450HM 61 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik)


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2014)

Dann nimm den ersten   von der "Leistung" her dürfte es da keine Unterschiede geben, wo Du merkst "ach hätt ich doch lieber den anderen genommen!"


----------



## lorenz12345 (10. Februar 2014)

ähhhhh verstehe ich nicht was du meinst. Ist der andere doch besser. Oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2014)

lorenz12345 schrieb:


> ähhhhh verstehe ich nicht was du meinst. Ist der andere doch besser. Oder wie meinst du das?



nein, ich meinte: es ist egal, die sind beide gut für ihren Preis


----------



## lorenz12345 (10. Februar 2014)

Ok Danke


----------



## lorenz12345 (11. Februar 2014)

Ein Verkäufer hat mich beraten und sagte zu der Sapphire R9 280X (Sapphire R9 280X OC Lite Retail, AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5) !Das sie andauernd Kaput geht und ich hätte viele  Probleme damit!


Er sagte auch noch das ich die ASROCK H87 Pro 4, sockel 1150, ATX gegen eine Asus austauschen sollte?  (ASRock H87 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX)


Und er sagte die Festplate WD Blue 1tb 6Gb´s (WD Blue 1TB 6Gb's) auszutauschen, gegen eine Samsung SSD 250gb.
  (Stimmt das alles?)

!!!Biete Hilfe!!!


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2014)

lorenz12345 schrieb:


> (Stimmt das alles?)
> 
> !!!Biete Hilfe!!!


 
so ein Blödsinn, ich glaub eher der will dir was teureres verkaufen, wieso sonst sollte man eine Festplatte ersetzen das so grob 3 mal so teuer ist
Vorallem, ich setz seit Jahren auf Asrock


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2014)

Welcher Verkäufer sagt das? ^^

Bei der R9 280X kannst Du auch eine von einem anderen Hersteller nehmen - es KANN vorkommen, dass es bei einem einzelnen bestimmten Modell in der Tat einen Fehler gibt, der ungewöhnlich häufig vorkommt. In dem Fall bei Dir kann es sein, dass DIESE Sapphire wirklich häufig reklamiert wird, aber schon das "Schwestermodell", die Sapphire Tri-X OC, keine ungewöhnliche Rücklaufquote hat. Ob das so ist, kann ich Dir aber nicht sagen. 


Beim Board gibt es an sich keinen Grund, zu tauschen. Guckst Du hier 8485120 - ASRock H87 Pro4 Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 101 Wertungen und im Schnitt ne super Note.



Und Festplatte: eine SSD ist super für Windows, da läuft der PC gefühlt viel schneller, weil "Kleinkram" schneller verfügbar ist, zB kannst Du wirklich sofort, wenn Du den Desktop siehst, ins Internet, der Browser öffnet so, als sei er schon vorher offen gewesen usw. - aber dafür kostet eine SSD auch viel mehr als eine Festplatte. Für den Preis EINER SSD mit 240GB bekommst Du ZWEI Festplatten mit 2000GB... 

Und für Spiele bringt eine SSD nur was beim LADEN des Spiels, also Zb statt 30 Sekunden lädt es dann halt in zB 15 Sekunden (manche Games profitieren stark, manche fast gar nicht) Aber 250GB für Windows UND dann noch einige Spiele wird was arg knapp... WENN, dann würde ich eine SSD mit 120GB nehmen für Windows und alle "normalen" Programme und einiges an "eigene Dokumente" PLUS eine Festplatte mit 1000GB für Games und die Daten, die viel Platz wegnehmen wie MP3, Bilder und Filme. Das macht Sinn, WENN Dein Budget es zulässt - ansonsten würde ich eine SSD später mal nachkaufen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (11. Februar 2014)

Wo warst du denn einkaufen? Also eigentlich ist mir nichts dergleichen bekannt. Wenn der dir das vor 5-10 Jahren gesagt hätte, hätte ich womöglich zugestimmt.
AMD hat gegenüber Nvidia schon länger keine Probleme mehr mit der Qualität und Leistung. Vll hat der gute Herr einfach Pech gehabt? Bzw. seine Kunden. Er kann ja gar keinen repräsentativen Überblick geben. Meinte er denn die 280x generell, oder speziell die Sapphire? Im ersten Fall würde Ich sagen, dass es quatsch ist (auch wenn es sein _kann_, dass _er_ bzw. seine Kunden speziell schlechte Erfahrungen hatten). Im zweiten Fall könntest du einfach eine andere 280X nehmen, wenn es dich beruhigt. Das einzige was mir grade dazu einfällt ist, dass ich schonmal gehört habe, dass einige Leute meinen, Sapphire würde schonmal Karten im Sortiment haben, die ab und zu kaputt gehen. Gibt aber genauso viele Leute, die auf Sapphire schwören. Das Problem hat man bei jedem Hersteller. Die Bewertungen, die ich finden konnte, waren auch positiv (4,5 Sterne aufwärts). Wenn man bedenkt, dass Leute eher was schreiben, wenn ihnen etwas *nicht* gefällt, ist das super. Also kurzum: Ich kann die bedenken des Verkäufers nicht bestätigen.

Genau die Grafikkarte gibt es übrigens auch mit BF4, die ist laut H´Geizhals auch nochmal 30Mhz höher getaktet.


Ähnlich bei ASRock: Das war mal die Billigmarke von Asus, weswegen es früher häufiger Probleme gab. Das hat sich aber heute erledigt, man kann die gut kaufen. Klar gehen die mal kaputt, aber das kann dir mit jedem Board passieren.

HDD und SSD sind ja unterschiedliche Sachen. Die HDD braucht man als "Datengrab". Also zum speichern von Dokumenten, Spielen und so weiter. Die SSD ist für das System, also Windows und wichtige Prigramme, vll das noch Lieblingsspiel. Das heißt, wenn dann SSD, dann zusätzlich zur HDD. Und dann reichen 120GB eigentlich auch aus. Samsung EVO Basic ist da aber eine gute.

Klingt eher, als wollte der gute Mann etwas mehr Geld in sein Unternehmen bringen


----------



## lorenz12345 (12. Februar 2014)

OK Danke erstmal, ich dachte ich müsste noch weiter sparen aber dem ist nicht so.
Wahrscheinlich baue ich die SSD ein anderes mal ein wenn ich mein PC aufrüsten sollte.

Ohhh  und danke für die schnellen antworten.


----------



## lorenz12345 (12. Februar 2014)

Ich habe einen neuen Bildschirm gefunden und ich glaube der ist etwas besser als der andere. Deswegen poste ich in kurz das ihr ihn bewertet. (Ob der wirklich besser ist als der andere.)


http://www.amazon.de/Asus-VN247H-LE...eywords=gaming+monitor+1ms#productDescription



Und hier der alte:
BenQ GL2450HM 61 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


PS: Brauch ich eine HDMI Kabel dafür?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2014)

Der Asus könnte etwas besser sein, den kannst Du nehmen. Beide Monitore haben sowohl HDMI als auch DVI, du kannst also ein DVI-Kabel nehmen oder auch HDMI, wie Du willst.


----------



## lorenz12345 (12. Februar 2014)

Was brauche ich den alles für kabel?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2014)

Entweder DVI oder HDMI, das ist egal - was solltest Du denn sonst noch brauchen? ^^   Falls Du mehr als nur 2-3 Festplatten einbauen willst, musst du schauen, wie viele SATA-Kabel beim Board dabei sind - normalerweise sind 2-4 dabei


----------



## lorenz12345 (12. Februar 2014)

Also erstmal danke, ich habe die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht weil ich im Internet gelesen habe das die wirklich immer wieder Probleme macht.
Deswegen habe ich die hier genommen.(Ist die gut und passt die)

Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream 2GB mit GeForce Experience


----------



## Shorty484 (12. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich nur ein HDMI oder DVI Kabel, falls beim Monitor keins dabei is. Ansosnten sind die Kabel eigentlich alle im Lieferumfang von Mainbord, Netzteil und Gehäuse enthalten.

*Ups, zu spät *


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur ein HDMI oder DVI Kabel, falls beim Monitor keins dabei is. Ansosnten sind die Kabel eigentlich alle im Lieferumfang von Mainbord, Netzteil und Gehäuse enthalten.


 
ich hab mal nachgeschaut, da sind nur VGA-Kabel drin 
Das ist aber auch schon fast so als wenn beim Auto heute noch nen Kassettendeck drin wär

Weswegen mich das bei meinem neuen gefreut hat, dass da auch ALLE Kabel dabei gewesen sind


----------



## Shorty484 (12. Februar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hab mal nachgeschaut, da sind nur VGA-Kabel drin
> Das ist aber auch schon fast so als wenn beim Auto heute noch nen Kassettendeck drin wär
> 
> Weswegen mich das bei meinem neuen gefreut hat, dass da auch ALLE Kabel dabei gewesen sind


 
Ja, gibt aber noch viele Monitore wo nur ein VGA beiliegt, is halt billiger


----------



## lorenz12345 (12. Februar 2014)

Ich habe gerade geschaut und bei meiner Grafikkarte ist ein HDMI Kabel dabei.

Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream 2GB mit GeForce Experience

Frage:
Und ist die Grafikkarte GUT?


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Ja, gibt aber noch viele Monitore wo nur ein VGA beiliegt, is halt billiger


 
Klar, aber, wobei man aber auch nur grade ein paar Cent einspart


----------



## NazcaGT (12. Februar 2014)

Falls du weißt wie du selbst einen PC zusammenbauen kannst, dann könntest du den PC bei amazon bauen. Für ca. 1000 € kannst du dir einen PC bauen mit folgenden teilen bauen:

Intel i5-3370 3 GHz 1155 Socket
MSI Gaming Mainboard 1155 Socket ATX
Nvidia Geforce GTX 660 (ASUS)
8 GB 1600 MHz RAM (Kingston)
240 GB 6 GB/s SSD (Kingston)
500 w Corsair 80+ Bronze Netzteil
1980x1080 Samsung Monitor

Keyboard, mouse, pad und alle anderen teile sind auch drinne


----------



## lorenz12345 (12. Februar 2014)

Nein ich kann keinen PCs selber Bauene.


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2014)

NazcaGT schrieb:


> Falls du weißt wie du selbst einen PC zusammenbauen kannst, dann könntest du den PC bei amazon bauen. Für ca. 1000 € kannst du dir einen PC bauen mit folgenden teilen bauen:


 
jetzt verwirr den doch nicht noch mit dem Überteuertem Krams vom Buchhändler
Außerdem ist alles Auslaufware und zusammenbauen macht jeder richtige Hardwareversender
Im Zweifelsfall kann man auch zum nächsten Atelco fahren


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (12. Februar 2014)

NazcaGT schrieb:


> Falls du weißt wie du selbst einen PC zusammenbauen kannst, dann könntest du den PC bei amazon bauen. Für ca. 1000 € kannst du dir einen PC bauen mit folgenden teilen bauen:
> 
> Intel i5-3370 3 GHz 1155 Socket
> MSI Gaming Mainboard 1155 Socket ATX
> ...


 

Das ist doch schmarrn. Erstens sind das alles Teile aus der letzten Generation und dazu noch überteuert. Das bringt null Komma gar nichtsselbst wenn man selber zusammenbaut, ist amazon die letzte andresse wo ich teile hernehme.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2014)

lorenz12345 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade geschaut und bei meiner Grafikkarte ist ein HDMI Kabel dabei.
> 
> Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream 2GB mit GeForce Experience
> 
> ...



Die ist gut, aber bei DER ist kein Kabel dabei, sondern nur ein ADAPTER von HDMI auf DVI. Ich hab auch noch nie gehört, dass bei einer Karte ein Monitorkabel dabei ist. Bei Monitoren KÖNNTE schon eher eines dabei sein, dann aber oft nur VGA.


----------



## lorenz12345 (12. Februar 2014)

Passt diese Grafikkarte zu meinem PC.

oder köntest du mir eine empfehlen.(von GTX 770)

Hier die Seite:http://www.hardwareversand.de/articlesearch.jsp?agid=0&search.sKey=Nvidia GTX 770&rp=0


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (12. Februar 2014)

Jede GTX 770 für unter 300 euro und 2-3 lüftern ist keine falsche Wahl. Kannst vll schauen, wo der Takt am höchsten ist. Ansonsten aussehen


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2014)

Jo, an sich egal - bei diesen beiden gilt die Kühlung als besonders leise ASUS GTX770-DC2O-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5  und MSI N770 Twinfrozr 2GD5/OC, 2GB DDR5

 es kann aber sein, dass auch andere genauso leise sind  - bei den beiden weiß man es halt sicher


----------



## lorenz12345 (12. Februar 2014)

Ok welche ist die bessere?

MSI N770 Twinfrozr 2GD5/OC, 2GB DDR5

oder

http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+...+JetStream+2GB+mit+GeForce+Experience.article

und welche ist besser für mods geeignet?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2014)

Die Palit hat nen etwas höheren Takt und wäre daher besser. Weiß aber nicht, ob die auch genauso leise ist wie die MSI - laut ist die Palit aber auch nicht


----------



## lorenz12345 (12. Februar 2014)

Ok danke.


----------



## Miro1989 (12. Februar 2014)

die palit gtx 770 hat 3 lüfter und klitzekleines bissel mehr an power dafür 20 euro mehr ? wen du bei hardwareversand bestellst kannst direkt mit ca 15 euro versandkosten rechnen dann kostet die palit glat mal 310 euro hingegen die msi variante + versandt 283 euro


----------



## Enisra (12. Februar 2014)

Miro1989 schrieb:


> die palit gtx 770 hat 3 lüfter und klitzekleines bissel mehr an power dafür 20 euro mehr ? wen du bei hardwareversand bestellst kannst direkt mit ca 15 euro versandkosten rechnen dann kostet die palit glat mal 310 euro hingegen die msi variante + versandt 283 euro


 
ähm
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat sollte man nachschauen:

hardwareversand.de - AGB f

Zumal der Laden vertrauenswürdig ist -> Nachnahmekosten kann man sich schenken


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2014)

Miro1989 schrieb:


> die palit gtx 770 hat 3 lüfter und klitzekleines bissel mehr an power dafür 20 euro mehr ? wen du bei hardwareversand bestellst kannst direkt mit ca 15 euro versandkosten rechnen dann kostet die palit glat mal 310 euro hingegen die msi variante + versandt 283 euro


 Hääh, 15€ ? Wie kommst Du denn bitte dadrauf?? ^^ 5€ kostet der Versand bei Vorkasse. 

zudem hatte er die MSI doch auch von hardwareversand verlinkt - wieso sollten dann die Versandkosten überhaupt eine Rolle spielen?


Was man machen kann ist aber, über den Preisvergleich die Karte aufzurufen - da ist hardwareversand oft etwas günstiger, als wenn du das Produkt direkt im Shop suchst.


----------



## Miro1989 (13. Februar 2014)

waren es halt 8.99 euro ^^ per nachname
15 waren bissel hoch gegriffen lol


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2014)

Miro1989 schrieb:


> waren es halt 8.99 euro ^^ per nachname
> 15 waren bissel hoch gegriffen lol



Nachnahme brauchst Du bei dem Shop echt nicht, per onlineüberweisung haben die bei mir immer am Tag nach Bestellung schon das paket abgeschickt. Und so oder so: welcher Shop wäre denn deine Alternative, so dass es nochmal viel billiger würde?


----------



## Miro1989 (13. Februar 2014)

Ich habe kein online banking / per Lastschrift hätte auch nicht geklappt da kein Geld aufm Konto^^ da ich die kohle für einen neuen pc schon zuhause liegen habe und die Nachname Option mich direkt beim kauf dort angeguckt hat hab ich die genommen, hätte mir sonst die Mühe machen müssen das Geld zu überweisen. Also bei solchen Beträgen fallen bei Amazon definitiv keine extra kosten in höhe von 4.99€ an für DHL dazu muss man aber auch sagen das es dort allgemein teurer ist.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2014)

Miro1989 schrieb:


> Ich habe kein online banking / per Lastschrift hätte auch nicht geklappt da kein Geld aufm Konto^^ da ich die kohle für einen neuen pc schon zuhause liegen habe und die Nachname Option mich direkt beim kauf dort angeguckt hat hab ich die genommen, hätte mir sonst die Mühe machen müssen das Geld zu überweisen. Also bei solchen Beträgen fallen bei Amazon definitiv keine extra kosten in höhe von 4.99€ an für DHL dazu muss man aber auch sagen das es dort allgemein teurer ist.


 Amazon ist wie du ja selber sagst ein Sonderfall. Es gibt halt zwei Arten von Shops: Versandkostenfrei ab x Euro (zB bei Amazon 20€) oder Versand zwischen 4-8€. Aber man muss dann halt die Preise allgemein sich genauer anschauen. Amazon ist halt grad bei Hardware aber meist deutlich teurer als viele etablierte Hardware-Shops, auch die Auswahl ist geringer. Da ist man selbst bei Bestellung per Nachnahme oder Kreditkarte (was bei einigen Shops ne kleine Gebühr kostet) idR bei einem spezialisierten Hardwareshop besser dran.

 Und falls es wirklich dringend sein sollte mit der Bestellung, wirst Du doch sicher auch einen kennen, der Online für dich überweisen könnte, oder?   zudem haben die meisten Banken doch inzwischen auch Überweisungs-Automaten - ich hab das zwar noch nie gemacht, da ich onlinebanking nutze, aber das geht doch sicher dann genauso schnell?

 Ach ja: hardwareversand.de bietet AFAIK auch die Bezahlung per Amazon-Konto an, aber es kann sein, dass dann eine Gebühr anfällt zB 2% oder so.



 Aber am Ende steht immer noch die Frage offen: welche Karte würdest Du denn nun nehmen, und wo? Ich finde auch 20€ mehr nur wegen etwas mehr OC nicht lohnenswert. Man muss auch genau schauen, die Preis schwanken auch gern mal um 10€ von einen Tag auf den anderen


----------



## Miro1989 (13. Februar 2014)

Naja Versand kosten mal weg schieben ^^
Also würde statt der Palit version der GTX 770 die MSI TF (oc version übrigens) variante nehmen für 275€ + 5€ Versand = 280€.
Ich habe mir die Palit version nicht im genauen angeschaut sie hat wohl 3 Lüfter + Klitzekleines bissel mehr Takt wen ich mich nicht täusche und kostet 293€ + 5€ Versand = 298€.
Damit wollte ich eigentlich darauf hinweisen das man da Geld sparen könnte ohne Leistungsverlust 
Daher tendiere ich zur MSI TF GTX 770 ...die du mir auch in meinem Hilfegesuch empfohlen hast


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2014)

Miro1989 schrieb:


> Naja Versand kosten mal weg schieben ^^
> Also würde statt der Palit version der GTX 770 die MSI TF (oc version übrigens) variante nehmen für 275€ + 5€ Versand = 280€.
> Ich habe mir die Palit version nicht im genauen angeschaut sie hat wohl 3 Lüfter + Klitzekleines bissel mehr Takt wen ich mich nicht täusche und kostet 293€ + 5€ Versand = 298€.
> Damit wollte ich eigentlich darauf hinweisen das man da Geld sparen könnte ohne Leistungsverlust
> Daher tendiere ich zur MSI TF GTX 770 ...die du mir auch in meinem Hilfegesuch empfohlen hast



jo, würde ich auch machen. Ich hatte das alles aber so verstanden, dass WEGEN DES SHOPS woanders viel billiger wäre      ich würd hier aber auch einfach die MSI nehmen.


----------



## lorenz12345 (13. Februar 2014)

[FONT=&quot]Wie viel RAM hat diese Grafikkarte und wo steht das:

Palit GeForce GTX 770 JetStream 2GB mit GeForce Experience 
[/FONT]


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (13. Februar 2014)

2GB im Namen


----------



## lorenz12345 (13. Februar 2014)

Oh sorry


----------



## lorenz12345 (14. Februar 2014)

Also mein Verkäufer hat eine neue Zusammenstellungen gegeben. Er  hat aus den vorgegebene Zusammenstellung was gemacht 
(S.2 spalte 22)

Hier die Zusammenstellungen:

1. S1155 Asus B75M-PLUS B75 MATX
    Intel Core i5-3330 S1155 BOX
    DDR3-RAM Corsair 4GB PC1333 CL9.0 Corsair
    DVD-RW Samsung SATA SH-224DB 24x24x/DL 8x  8x/RAM schwarz intern
    SATA 500GB Toshiba DT01ACA050 7200rpm 32MB
    GeForce GTX770 OC 2gb Palit
    Corsair CX750 Netzteil 750W
    Midi-Tower CoolerMaster Elite 342 M-ATX ohne Netzteil

    Kosten: 816,95 euro.



      Biete Hilfe was tun?


----------



## Enisra (14. Februar 2014)

lorenz12345 schrieb:


> Biete Hilfe was tun?


 
Sag dem der hat keine Ahnung und soll den Blödsinn lassen
Weniger daraum das es einer Last-Gen-Mittelklasse-CPU ist, aber das so eine "Öko-Version" und es macht halt keinen Sinn im Desktopsegment etwas anderes außer einen mit K bzw. ohne Kürzel zu nehmen
Dazu kommt das der RAM nicht Optimal ist, das muss 1600 sein für die volle Leistung und kostet keinen nennenswerten Aufpreis, genauso wie mit der Platte, eine Terabyte Platte kostet grade mal 5 Euro mehr und das Netzteil ist halt einfach nur Krass Überdimensioniert, eines mit 400 Watt ist vollkommen ausreichend, vorallem wenn man dann auch schaut dass auf der einen Seite auf billig gemacht wird und man dann so einen Oschi nehmen soll

Intel-Core-i-Serie – Wikipedia


----------



## Miro1989 (14. Februar 2014)

Das Netzteil ist bissel übertrieben  wen ich richtig gesehen habe ein 100 euro netzteil das schon hart


----------



## Miro1989 (14. Februar 2014)

Intel Core i5-4670 Box, LGA1150 -189,27€
MSI B85-G43 Gaming, ATX, Sockel 1150 -91,25€
8GB-Kit G.Skill Sniper PC3U-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3U-1600) -78,56€
be quiet! PURE POWER L8 400W -46,95€
Samsung SH-118AB schwarz -12,62€
MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G, AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5 -273,48€
Aerocool GT Black Edition Midi Tower - schwarz, ohne Netzteil -27,29€
Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s -51,92€
+ Windows 7 für 80€?
+ PC zusammenbauen 20€
= knapp 900 euro

Guck dir das mal an hab ich fix zusammengestellt Quelle / hardwareversand..
Überlege mal was der dir für 816 Euro andrehen will und guck mal was du dafür bekommen kannst.
Wie gesagt fix zusammengestellt man kann bestimmt noch an der einen oder anderen ecke etwas sparen


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2014)

Du kannst den Warenkorb bei dem Shop glaub ich nicht einfach verlinken...


----------



## Miro1989 (14. Februar 2014)

echt ? blööödd ^^ naja muss ich es wohl aufschreiben^^
txt bearbeitet siehe oben


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (14. Februar 2014)

Das ist schwachsinn. Eine CPU aus der letzen Generation und dann auch noch die Budget Version. Wenig und langsamer Ram, blablabla. Abzocke fast schon


----------



## Miro1989 (14. Februar 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Das ist schwachsinn. Eine CPU aus der letzen Generation und dann auch noch die Budget Version. Wenig und langsamer Ram, blablabla. Abzocke fast schon


Der Händler will seine Restbestände los werden denke ich.


----------



## lorenz12345 (16. Februar 2014)

Also liebe Leute ich habe ein HDMI kabel gefunden und habe ein DVI kabel gefunden.
Und wollte fragen brauche ich beide oder nur eins von beiden?

Hier Verlinkt:

HDMI:CSL - 2m HQ Premium Displayport auf HDMI Kabel High: Amazon.de: Elektronik

DVI:http://www.amazon.de/CSL-vergoldete...UTF8&qid=1392505839&sr=1-2&keywords=dvi+kabel


----------



## Shorty484 (16. Februar 2014)

Nur eines von beiden, das ist an sich egal


----------



## Enisra (16. Februar 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Nur eines von beiden, das ist an sich egal


 
Ja, _vereinfacht _gesagt kann man sagen, HDMI ist ein DVI-Kabel mit einem kleineren Stecker


----------



## lorenz12345 (16. Februar 2014)

Dann hätte ich noch 2 letzte fragen, kann ich zu diesen Komponenten auf S.2 Spalte 22
eine SSD 120gb dazu kaufen.(oder spricht was dagegen.)

Hier der Link:
Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 120GB SATA 6Gb/s


 Und was für ein Betriebssystem soll ich nehmen von win 7. (welches ist am besten?) 

Hier aufgelistet:

1.Home Premion
2.Professional
3.Ultimate


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2014)

ne SSd ist sehr gut für Windows und alle "normalen" Anwendungen. Damit wird der PC-Alltag deutlich schneller. Beim Windows home premium nehmen, die anderen sind nur was für Firmen oder Leute, die wirklich sehr genau alles rund um Netzwerk konfigurieren wollen.

 Und nimm eine OEM-Version, also keine "Vollversion" - sollte 80-90€ kosten


----------



## lorenz12345 (17. Februar 2014)

1.Was bedeutet alle normalen Anwendungen?
2.Und was bedeutet eine OME-Version?
3.Und wie viel Bit brauche ich?
4.Wie meinst du das alles mit (rund um Netzwerk konfiguriere)was zum beispiel,kommen da mods in frage?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2014)

lorenz12345 schrieb:


> 1.Was bedeutet alle normalen Anwendungen?


 alles außer SPielen, weil die halt zu viel Platz wegnehmen. Du kannst zwar das ein oder andere Spiel auch auf die SSd installieren, da musst Du aber eben aufpassen.



> 2.Und was bedeutet eine OME-Version?


 Es gibt so genannte OEM oder Systembuilder (SB) Versionen für ca 80€, die können alles, was auch eine "Vollversion" kann, nur dass Du keinen kostenlosen Telefonsupport von Microsoft hast, den man aber an sich eh nie braucht. Vlt gibt es "richtige" Vollversion inzwischen sogar gar nicht mehr...?



> 3.Und wie viel Bit brauche ich?


 64Bit



> 4.Wie meinst du das alles mit (rund um Netzwerk konfiguriere)was zum beispiel,kommen da mods in frage?


 nein, da geht es echt um "kompliziertere" Netzwerksachen für Firmen usw. - so was wie Port-Freigabe für ein Spiel geht natürlich auch mit home premium einwandfrei


----------



## lorenz12345 (17. Februar 2014)

Wow herzlichen dank für deine Geduld mir alles haarklein zu erklären 
jetzt check ichs


----------

